# New Holland LX 985 repair



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay I have a New Holland lx985 purchased and it needs work. Hydro problems...the bucket will not scoop up...the lift arms will..and it will slooooowly and if only if you hold the right peddle down.

Engine runs strong, needs tires, rusty, etc...

Other areas on the machine need worked on too. I would like to get it back into tip top shape. 

Not really wanting to take it to the dealer. Had problems with them in the past. 

As listed I am in nw Ohio/se Michigan. Hoping to find someone with their own shop, retired from NH, or just a good shop. Anyone know of someone in my area ??

Or had knowledge on these machines ??

Thank you


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Got any pics???


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Check pressure, and the hyd filter was changed when,?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Got any pics???


Be happy to list them, if I can get this blasted computer to do so.

what would you like photos of ?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Randall Ave said:


> Check pressure, and the hyd filter was changed when,?


I would guess pressure is fine....as the lifting of material is fine. I can lift a full load. However getting the bucket into the scoop mode and hold it is the problem. If I do not hold my heel on the right peddle it will drop the load or just allow the bucket to drop as if dropping a load. The lifting arms hold tight.

So I am guessing the valve for the cylinder holding the bucket or the cylinder itself is leaking...but to me the valve makes more sense. The reason I think this is because it is slow to react into the scoop mode.

Heck...I am clueless but not totally. But many of you guys know more than I do.

How and where do I check the pressure ??

ps filter was changed 100 hours ago


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

On a Call said:


> Be happy to list them, if I can get this blasted computer to do so.
> 
> what would you like photos of ?


Maybe @Philbilly2 could help again.

The skidsteer itself would be great.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I do believe taking it to the dealer is gonna save you a whole lot of headache and wasted time.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe @Philbilly2 could help again.
> 
> The skidsteer itself would be great.


Will do


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I do believe taking it to the dealer is gonna save you a whole lot of headache and wasted time.


Most likely you are totally correct and I agree. I have no problem wrenching and replacing and even like to do so as I learn and gain knowledge. There is a valve body right near my feet while sitting.

Thank you guys..

Mark I will have to go back to the shop tomorrow and take some photos. Better yet, some video showing the situation.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe @Philbilly2 could help again.
> 
> The skidsteer itself would be great.


Will do and I will try to load up some Video also. 
Thank you for speaking up.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My bad, I forget, foot controls.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Randall Ave said:


> My bad, I forget, foot controls.


Yeah old school but a strong unit.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If you’re not going to deal with the dealer at least get yourself a service manual.
Knowing the hydro schematics comes in very handy and will save you a ton vs troubleshooting with parts.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Control valve needs rebuilt/replaced. Rebuild kits are cheap, bodies not so much. Pretty easy to do but like with any hydraulic component cleanliness is key.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

On a Call said:


> So I am guessing the valve for the cylinder holding the bucket or the cylinder itself is leaking...but to me the valve makes more sense. The reason I think this is because it is slow to react into the scoop mode.


Could be cylinder but only way to check would be to block off lines and see it still drifts. Does the new holland have 1 or 2 cylinders for bucket? If 2 I doubt both cylinders went at the same time.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sometimes slow flow is as simple as a pinched/dented line.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mr.Markus said:


> Sometimes slow flow is as simple as a pinched/dented line.


But shouldn't drift. I have only done Bobcat valve bodies but would guess they are pretty damn close to same thing.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

kimber750 said:


> Could be cylinder but only way to check would be to block off lines and see it still drifts. Does the new holland have 1 or 2 cylinders for bucket? If 2 I doubt both cylinders went at the same time.


I am thinking one ?? Will take a look


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

kimber750 said:


> But shouldn't drift. I have only done Bobcat valve bodies but would guess they are pretty damn close to same thing.


I have never done a rebuild but I am not afraid to open and try.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

On a Call said:


> I have never done a rebuild but I am not afraid to open and try.


Some can be done right in the machine. Bobcat kits are around $75-100 depending on the machine


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

kimber750 said:


> Some can be done right in the machine. Bobcat kits are around $75-100 depending on the machine


thank you


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It's going to have 2 bucket dump/curl cylinders. My bet is on the valve block as well


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's going to have 2 bucket dump/curl cylinders. My bet is on the valve block as well


I know our bobcat only has one...but you seem to know. 
And thank you for the info, saves me a trip


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> I know our bobcat only has one...but you seem to know.
> And thank you for the info, saves me a trip


Yes, the older BC's had a single center cylinder. I believe that changed when they went to the series machines that start with S/T before the model number.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay did a little research here a unit like the one I purchased.


----------

